# help!! disc brake conversion problem



## 6t8goat (Apr 2, 2015)

i recently converted my 68 gto to front disc brakes.here are the particulars.

the wheels are 15 inch. the kit i ordered was for 15 inch.
the entire front suspension was replaced. upper/lower control arm bushings. inner/outer tie rods, center link, ball joints, shocks. the springs were new so i didn't replace them. here is the problem. the front end is sitting much higher than it used to. WAS I SUPPOSED TO HAVE ORDERED THE KIT WITH DROP SPINDLES?? any help is appreciated... thanks.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Did you compare the spindle location on the new ones with the originals before installing?


----------



## 6t8goat (Apr 2, 2015)

no. and of course the old spindles are long gone. a mechanic friend mentioned i should have tightened the control arm bolts while the car was bearing weight. i torqued them down when the car was on jack stands. could that make a difference?? seem unlikely


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If the car is drivable back it up and pull it forward and see if the front tires are stopping the car from lowering. I keep my 66 on a lift 100% of the time, when I lower the car the front end is usually higher until I drive the car. If that doesn't work your springs may not be indexed properly.


----------



## 6t8goat (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks randy. i'll give it a try


----------



## Lemanster70 (Jul 24, 2016)

I agree with 05GTO. First check those springs and make sure they are indexed properly. That is the easy one.

Second, my 1970 factory service manual says for the upper control arm to "Torque nuts to 50 lb. ft. with control arm at normal curb height position." So your mechanic friend is correct. Hope this helps!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

6t8goat said:


> no. and of course the old spindles are long gone. a mechanic friend mentioned i should have tightened the control arm bolts while the car was bearing weight. i torqued them down when the car was on jack stands. could that make a difference?? seem unlikely


Torqueing the control arm bolts with tires and wheels mounted and suspension "hanging" helped raised the frontend on our '78 Silverado short/wide when it was brand new. My Dad special ordered the pickup as a Big10 and the rear sat "jacked up" from the factory. Raising the front end made the look a lot better, eventually it settled some, wish we still had that truck. 

Rebuilding the frontend to set at the correct height, order the correct front springs from Coil Spring Specialties, NOT Moog or generic coil springs from PST/Kanter. Index the springs,as noted above, and torque the control arm bolts with tires and wheels at ride height. We have a pair of large blocks made of 2x12's that set under the front tire/wheels, as lower the vehicle on the 2 post , putting weight on the front sususpension, then roll under the front on the creeper.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

6t8goat said:


> no. and of course the old spindles are long gone. a mechanic friend mentioned i should have tightened the control arm bolts while the car was bearing weight. i torqued them down when the car was on jack stands. could that make a difference?? seem unlikely


Yes, this can cause it to sit high (but only until the vulcanized rubber tears inside the control arm bushings and settles into place; i.e. not good).

All control arm bushings should be left loose until full weight is back on them.


----------

